# Decided to try Sonic Drive In today for the first time - Mistake



## BasicHumanUnit

Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.

1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast

2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.

3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food

4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps

First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?

Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.


----------



## Crepitus

The chickfilet here sucks.  The one time.ive eaten there it was undercooked.

Sonic is just generic fast food.  It's all kinda bland and tasteless.

And hotdogs are indeed just hotdogs.


----------



## Rambunctious

Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Rambunctious said:


> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168


Fuck yes! Tommy Burger is the BEST...hands down.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Rambunctious said:


> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168



Good Gawd...what is that monstrosity if not 10,000 calories ?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Crepitus said:


> The chickfilet here sucks.  The one time.ive eaten there it was undercooked.
> Sonic is just generic fast food.  It's all kinda bland and tasteless.
> And hotdogs are indeed just hotdogs.



You....have never had a beer cooked hot dog from Lums with the works

PS...Try *Chik-Fil-A*......not "Chickfilet"........there is no substitute for the real thing.


----------



## JGalt

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.



Sonic used to be pretty good, when I lived in Texas back in the 80's, 90's, and early 2000's. But they suck now. Last one I went to was in Madison, WI, three years ago. They had a "No Weapons on Premises" posted on the door, so I never went back.

They also went out of business, so fuckem.


----------



## CWayne

Primanti Bros. is a pretty decent resteraunt.






Homepage | Primanti Brothers


----------



## Sunni Man

I like Sonic's tater-tots.  ...


----------



## Natural Citizen

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.



I went to one out in Oklahoma in the late 80s, I think it was. They brought the food out on roller skates and hooked one of those trays to my car window sill. I dunno if they stiill do that or not.  Can't recall the food, or even what I ordered, I just went to check out the atmosphere. I like those nostalgic atmospheres.


----------



## captkaos

Rambunctious said:


> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168



 I got a "Nothing Burger" from Adam Shiffs's  place. Well it smelled like nothing and ultimately looked like nothing, I didn't buy it! But it still left a bad taste in my mouth!


----------



## Augustine_

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.


Go to a fast food place and every once in a while you'll get garbage.  I like their burgers and boneless wings.


----------



## MarathonMike

All fast food is terrible for you. Arby's is borderline but I do like their sandwiches.


----------



## Augustine_

Rambunctious said:


> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168


I made this once:


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Augustine_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
Click to expand...

One of a few things I miss about Cali. I'm tearing up.


----------



## Rambunctious

Augustine_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
Click to expand...

How did it turn out?...


----------



## Augustine_

Rambunctious said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it turn out?...
Click to expand...

Really good.  Things usually turn out well from videos like that one.


----------



## Augustine_

Rambunctious said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it turn out?...
Click to expand...

This one is what I make now whenever I want a burger:


Really simple. The hot sauce from Brazil is really good.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of a few things I miss about Cali. I'm tearing up.
Click to expand...

Back in the day we used to go to the original Tommy's in LA after partying all night...2:00 AM there was a line around the block....


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Rambunctious said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of a few things I miss about Cali. I'm tearing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the day we used to go to the original Tommy's in LA after partying all night...2:00 AM there was a line around the block....
Click to expand...

Yeah I went to Tommy for the first time about 20 years ago. EVERY time I would go to LA after that it was a ritual. Now my mom tells me they have one in SD.


----------



## Pogo

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.



Sonic is wanna dem places you can tell just by looking at it that ----- "naaah".


----------



## Pogo

Augustine_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
Click to expand...


No food should be the color of a shoe.


----------



## Rambunctious

Augustine_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it turn out?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is what I make now whenever I want a burger:
> 
> 
> Really simple. The hot sauce from Brazil is really good.
Click to expand...

That is freaking awesome....


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> I made this once:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No food should be the color of a shoe.
Click to expand...


----------



## toobfreak

Crepitus said:


> The chickfilet here sucks.


Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.


----------



## Rambunctious

toobfreak said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
Click to expand...

Don't let him near the sauce....


----------



## toobfreak

Rambunctious said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't let him near the sauce....
Click to expand...

I hear Creepy has that extra special magic sauce he likes for extra flavor.


----------



## OnePercenter

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.



You shouldn't eat at either. When is the last time you looked down in the shower and saw your dick?


----------



## karpenter

BasicHumanUnit said:
			
		

> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?


No
Sonic Is The Ol' Car-Hop Kitsch
It's Speed And Convenience, That's All
Like It Or Don't

I Only Get A Whopper Once A Year
That's My Annual Fast Food


----------



## karpenter

BasicHumanUnit said:
			
		

> Good Gawd...what is that monstrosity if not 10,000 calories ?


Pop Your Heart Like A Zit


----------



## Crepitus

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.  The one time.ive eaten there it was undercooked.
> Sonic is just generic fast food.  It's all kinda bland and tasteless.
> And hotdogs are indeed just hotdogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You....have never had a beer cooked hot dog from Lums with the works
> 
> PS...Try *Chik-Fil-A*......not "Chickfilet"........there is no substitute for the real thing.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's how they spell it on the sign.


----------



## Crepitus

toobfreak said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
Click to expand...

Just because you work fast food doesn't mean the rest of us do kiddo.


----------



## Crepitus

Rambunctious said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't let him near the sauce....
Click to expand...




toobfreak said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't let him near the sauce....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear Creepy has that extra special magic sauce he likes for extra flavor.
Click to expand...

Awww, did I hurt your little feelings when I  said I didn't like your favorite conservitard owned junk food restaurant?

Fuckin' snowflakes.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Sonic has never been anything special in my opinion. They most definitely have never been worth the money that you have to pay.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## WillowTree

I like Red Robin or the burgers they make at Margaritaville.


----------



## toobfreak

Crepitus said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you work fast food doesn't mean the rest of us do kiddo.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who said I worked at Sonic, you did, idiot.  Fess up now, come clean and get us some discount Sonic coupons.


----------



## Crepitus

toobfreak said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you work fast food doesn't mean the rest of us do kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said I worked at Sonic, you did, idiot.  Fess up now, come clean and get us some discount Sonic coupons.
Click to expand...

Oh did I?

Post it up liar


----------



## toobfreak

Crepitus said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you work fast food doesn't mean the rest of us do kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said I worked at Sonic, you did, idiot.  Fess up now, come clean and get us some discount Sonic coupons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh did I?
> 
> Post it up liar
Click to expand...


You already did yourself.


----------



## Crepitus

toobfreak said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you keep working hard there and work your way up the company ladder, someday you can convince them to put out a better menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you work fast food doesn't mean the rest of us do kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who said I worked at Sonic, you did, idiot.  Fess up now, come clean and get us some discount Sonic coupons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh did I?
> 
> Post it up liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already did yourself.
Click to expand...

I already did myself?

WTF are you babbling about?

Try again son, that one made no sense.


----------



## karpenter

JOSweetHeart said:
			
		

> ]Sonic has never been anything special in my opinion.


And That's What It Boils Down To
There's 3 In My General Area
And They Do As Good A Turn As Most Other Joints
It's Just Not A Place I Go To, Myself


----------



## Pogo

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.  The one time.ive eaten there it was undercooked.
> Sonic is just generic fast food.  It's all kinda bland and tasteless.
> And hotdogs are indeed just hotdogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You....have never had a beer cooked hot dog from Lums with the works
> 
> PS...Try *Chik-Fil-A*......not "Chickfilet"........there is no substitute for the real thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's how they spell it on the sign.
Click to expand...


I'd always assumed that was pronounced "chick fill uh".
Course, that begs the question, "chick fill a what"?


----------



## Pogo

karpenter said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> Sonic Is The Ol' Car-Hop Kitsch
> It's Speed And Convenience, That's All
> Like It Or Don't
> 
> I Only Get A Whopper Once A Year
> That's My Annual Fast Food
Click to expand...


USMB is such a bizarro hangout.  You got one gaggle of wags who insist on typing proper names with no uppercase initial letters, then you got this guy ^^ where every post is a book title.


----------



## Vastator

Sunni Man said:


> I like Sonic's tater-tots.  ...


They used to have slammin’ onion rings. Haven’t eaten at one in over a decade, so I can’t really comment about current quality, other than to say this... With fast food franchises a lot of variables can effect the outcome. Location, and staffing make a big difference.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Vastator said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Sonic's tater-tots.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> They used to have slammin’ onion rings. Haven’t eaten at one in over a decade, so I can’t really comment about current quality, other than to say this... With fast food franchises a lot of variables can effect the outcome. Location, and staffing make a big difference.
Click to expand...


True.
I've even seen this with Chik-Fil-A franchises which are normally pretty consistent.

But that was my first 'Sonic" experience.   You know what they say about first impressions.


----------



## Vastator

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Sonic's tater-tots.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> They used to have slammin’ onion rings. Haven’t eaten at one in over a decade, so I can’t really comment about current quality, other than to say this... With fast food franchises a lot of variables can effect the outcome. Location, and staffing make a big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> I've even seen this with Chik-Fil-A franchises which are normally pretty consistent.
> 
> But that was my first 'Sonic" experience.   You know what they say about first impressions.
Click to expand...

Yeah, first impressions matter for sure. But... If you go to your absolute favorite restaurant enough times; sooner, or later you’re bound to get a shitty meal...


----------



## karpenter

Pogo said:
			
		

> USMB is such a bizarro hangout.  You got one gaggle of wags who insist on typing proper names with no uppercase initial letters, then you got this guy ^^ where every post is a book title.


^ ^ ^ Or This Poster ^ ^ ^
Who's Impertinent Posts Are Only Relevant To Himself


----------



## Disir

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.



Sonic has 44 ounces of unsweetened ice tea which are awesome.  I'm not a huge fan of Sonic but they may be the only thing open by the time I get off work in whatever podunk part of the state I happen to be in. 

I am not a fan of Chick-fil-A.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sonic is still fast food, and at least 98% of any fast food is primarily garbage.
I rarely get one now, but I use to get migraines and high fat foods are VERY good for migraines.
Five Guys is what I would get. Much better than Sonic.
I trusted Five guys way more because their kitchen is right in front of you.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I love Five Guys. Sadly the closest one to me is like forty five minutes away if not a whole hour.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Pogo

karpenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB is such a bizarro hangout.  You got one gaggle of wags who insist on typing proper names with no uppercase initial letters, then you got this guy ^^ where every post is a book title.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^ Or This Poster ^ ^ ^
> Who's Impertinent Posts Are Only Relevant To Himself
> 
> View attachment 291299
Click to expand...


Are you writing posts or book titles?


----------



## karpenter

Pogo said:
			
		

> Are you writing posts or book titles?


Quit Humping My Leg


----------



## Gracie

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.


Ewww, I tried that place too. Burger was bland, semi cold, dry and rubbery. Shake was gross and tasted weird. Delivery was fast..which is why they got the already made burger that someone else didn't want, to me.
I will never go again.


----------



## Ringel05

MarathonMike said:


> All fast food is terrible for you. Arby's is borderline but I do like their sandwiches.


Arby's is worse than borderline.  I don't care what their ads claim I can smell the preservatives in their food from around the block.


----------



## okfine

JGalt said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic used to be pretty good, when I lived in Texas back in the 80's, 90's, and early 2000's. But they suck now. Last one I went to was in Madison, WI, three years ago. They had a "No Weapons on Premises" posted on the door, so I never went back.
> 
> They also went out of business, so fuckem.
Click to expand...

With all the brat houses in Madison you went to Sonic?


----------



## OldLady

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chickfilet here sucks.  The one time.ive eaten there it was undercooked.
> Sonic is just generic fast food.  It's all kinda bland and tasteless.
> And hotdogs are indeed just hotdogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You....have never had a beer cooked hot dog from Lums with the works
> 
> PS...Try *Chik-Fil-A*......not "Chickfilet"........there is no substitute for the real thing.
Click to expand...

Lums!  OMG.  Are they still around?  That's such a blast from the past I can't even remember where I knew it from.  Great hotdogs, though.  I remember that.


----------



## OldLady

A & W was the best drive-in takeout anywhere, but they're out of business, aren't they?  
Wendy's is next best.  Chili.  Stuffed baked potatoes.  Salad that doesn't have that weird funky smell that McDonalds' salad does.  And there's nothing wrong with their burgers, either.


----------



## Oddball

Culver's or In-n-Out for me


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rambunctious said:


> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168



Talk about a Stomach Ache...

When I was young we would stand in line for HOURS to get a Tommy's burger on Rampart, one of the worst neighborhoods in LA.


----------



## Disir

OldLady said:


> A & W



They are still around.  My son and I were on a road trip and came across one. He had never been to one so we stopped.


----------



## MAGAman

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ordered a chicken sandwich combo and a beef frank with relish, onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> 1). Delivery to the car was reasonably fast
> 
> 2). Chicken sandwich was bland, lacking flavor and not satisfying.
> 
> 3). Hot dog was ....a hot dog.   Also somewhat bland and just food
> 
> 4). About 20 minutes later I got some really bad stomach cramps
> 
> First Visit.....last visit.....maybe just the particular location?
> 
> Was that your experience?   They usually look a bit quiet around here.  One has a Chik-Fil-A right next to it and the Chick-Fil-A is ALWAYS wall to wall.   if they don't fix their food and make it so that you remember it as good, they'll soon be gone.


The one's I've been to have been better than an average fast food joint.

I like the Chicago Dog and NY Dog OK. Cheeseburgers are pretty good. I can't stand the limeade that they're apparently famous for. The fried pickles aren't bad.


----------



## MAGAman

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sonic is still fast food, and at least 98% of any fast food is primarily garbage.
> I rarely get one now, but I use to get migraines and high fat foods are VERY good for migraines.
> Five Guys is what I would get. Much better than Sonic.
> I trusted Five guys way more because their kitchen is right in front of you.


I prefer 5 guys also. Whataburger is also better.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> I'd always assumed that was pronounced "chick fill uh".
> Course, that begs the question, "chick fill a what"?



Yeah, but you're dumb as a cat turd....


----------



## okfine

Vastator said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Sonic's tater-tots.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> They used to have slammin’ onion rings. Haven’t eaten at one in over a decade, so I can’t really comment about current quality, other than to say this... With fast food franchises a lot of variables can effect the outcome. Location, and staffing make a big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> I've even seen this with Chik-Fil-A franchises which are normally pretty consistent.
> 
> But that was my first 'Sonic" experience.   You know what they say about first impressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, first impressions matter for sure. But... If you go to your absolute favorite restaurant enough times; sooner, or later you’re bound to get a shitty meal...
Click to expand...

Or the squirts.


----------



## okfine

OldLady said:


> A & W was the best drive-in takeout anywhere, but they're out of business, aren't they?
> Wendy's is next best.  Chili.  Stuffed baked potatoes.  Salad that doesn't have that weird funky smell that McDonalds' salad does.  And there's nothing wrong with their burgers, either.


A&W was the bomb.


----------



## okfine

Years ago at Foster's Freeze, if the guy at the window was expecting you, $10.00 would get you a large drink cup with an ounce in it.


----------



## Rambunctious

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a Tommy's burger?.....
> 
> View attachment 291168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a Stomach Ache...
> 
> When I was young we would stand in line for HOURS to get a Tommy's burger on Rampart, one of the worst neighborhoods in LA.
Click to expand...

That's how good they were...we would brave drive by shootings...drug sales...and gang violence just to get a chili cheese burger and a bag of chips...no fries....back then they didn't have fries....


----------

